# Want to take a guess?



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Bandit had an xray last Friday evening and we can't tell how many puppies there are. We had both views done but this was the best for showing the puppies. The other xray showed the size of the heads and let us know that they're small enough (at least at this moment) to pass through the birth canal. 
http://www.jashavanese.net./bandit.html
The xray is near the bottom of the page. Want to take a guess? Sorry it isn't top quality, it was taken with my cell phone. I can't believe I forgot to take my camera!!:brick:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

4 or 5


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like 5 for sure but some could be hiding? Do we win a puppy if we get it right? :wink:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

looks like five to me and one of them is saying I wanna come home to Christy's house!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like 5 to me.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

How can you tell?? I can't read X-rays to save my life. Good thing I'm not a doctor. I don't see anything remotely resembling a puppy in there.  

Susan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> How can you tell?? I can't read X-rays to save my life. Good thing I'm not a doctor. I don't see anything remotely resembling a puppy in there.
> 
> Susan


I'm counting spines! Do you see them?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My guess is 5...though i'm suspicious of 6:suspicious: Whoo!How exciting!:clap2::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I say she is having 6

4 girls & 2 boys.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I do see what looks like strings of ....something. Are those spines? It's like looking at those pictures years ago where if you stared long enough you'd see a unicorn amongst the dots. Maybe my eyes just don't see what's there (always a possiblity with me!)

Thanks for trying Christy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

4


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm only seeing 4....so, it could be more as the others are hiding...Yup, I'd take one for sure!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not good at reading these either....but I only see 4.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan, I'll take the little boy with the black mask.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I see 4 heads...so I will guess 4~!
And yes, you can send one to California too~ *hehe*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
You can see puppy heads?? Geez, I must be blind.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Susan, you are hilarious, I love it, that you can't see anything on the X-ray, that's VERY cute! I tried to circle around the heads and a few spine examples to point them out, but I'm to dumb to get the pic in this message. So if someone can tell me how to do it, I'll put the pic in this thread, of course ONLY if Jan allows me to do so...! *My guess: 6-7*.
Maryam.
PS: you can even see a few legs, and puppy-ribs, it's too cute...!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Shish.....you gals must possess X-RAY vision!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha, don't worry, you will too, if only I could post the d... pic! I got almost a whole puppy pointed out with its head, ribcage, spine and backlegs! Let's see, if I can find the frontlegs too... Maryam, the X-ray visionair


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, got a whole puppy incl. the frontlegs. Now after all this research, is that one gonna be mine? Pleeeaaase! Maryam.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I am sticking with my guess of 6 and send me the all black one (hubby said he likes the all the black ones so my best shot!)

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I guess 5--I assume we have to wait a few days until we know for sure. They sure looked cute in that picture (Just kidding), but I know they will be adorable.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd say 5, but that's a guess. I saw 5 shadows of something. I can't read that x-ray any more than I could identify anything in the ultrasound pictures of my kids.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, I'm changing my guess from 4 to 6......I started counting what I "think" are spines.....still not certain but still going to up my count!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok~ I drew a circle around what I *think* are heads, and drew lines on what I *think* are spines. Now remember, I am not a vet or an x-ray tech...this is just what I *think* I see~!! heheound: 
Jan...if you want me to take this down, just yell at me and I will remove it~!!
And I will keep my guess at 4~!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I haven't voted yet on how many I think there are tucked in there. I was discussing it with my Wife and I believe it appears as though there are four puppies in there but you never know there could be more in there. I believe there are three puppies in there only because I secretly....oops want there to be four.

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, you see heads and spines I see what look like strings of Christmas lights....but I admit that your outlines make sense. I'm not even going to hazard a guess. Good luck to all you aspiring X-ray techs though!

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can only see three for sure. If the film was a little larger it might be easier, but I have a glare on my screen.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm guessing "5" As for the gender, I'll say 3 boys, 2 girls. If i'm right do I get to keep a pup. LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, now I am really confused....maybe I should switch my vote back to 4!:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Ok~ I drew a circle around what I *think* are heads, and drew lines on what I *think* are spines. Now remember, I am not a vet or an x-ray tech...this is just what I *think* I see~!! heheound:
> Jan...if you want me to take this down, just yell at me and I will remove it~!!
> And I will keep my guess at 4~!


No, don't take it down, it's cute and the guesses have all been......WRONG, including mine.  I'll post a new link about the litter that kept us up all last night


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Not all the guesses were wrong. Just up above, I said that I only saw three.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new fur babies.


----------

